# Exploding\Imploding Velux Windows



## Dibs-h (18 Jan 2010)

Sat am around 04:45 - loud bang in the house. Woke with a jolt - thinking "good job I've got a t-shirt and jogging bottoms on, don't fancy getting cuffed and haulled out of the house in just my chadees!"

After a few mins - no further noises, I sat there thinking WTF was that? So off round the house -

- boiler seemed fine, pressure was ok, so no exploding pipes\joints,
- went down stairs, all windows and doors seemed ok.
- looked outside and cars were fine,
- looked up into the loft extension & it was still there,

Almost made it back into bed and thought let's look in the bathroom. Went in and looked up and saw the inner plane of glass on a velux had decided to do one, leaving the outer pane intact.

Rang Velux this am - they are sending someone round to replace the glass in the broken one and 2 adjacent ones (unaffected) - FOC. If you have a small Velux window - seems to be affecting CO2 sized ones, and the inner pane is not laminated (ours are 8 yrs old) - beware!!


----------



## Racers (18 Jan 2010)

Wow :shock: lucky you wern't in the bath :shock: 

Pete


----------



## maltrout512 (18 Jan 2010)

Could have been reading the paper. :shock: Joke aside glad that they are being replaced. Don't know how long you have been there but there might have been a call back from velux at some point regards the problem. MO seems a little bit shabby for a large company like that to sit around and wait for it to happen.


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Jan 2010)

Googled it on Sat and it does appear to not be as rare as one would think. They seem to replace all the glazing units (of a certain size & smaller) if they are replacing one. I asked for the others to be checked as well.

Will be duck taping the others up this evening as the Velux repair person is provisonally booked for 2 Feb.

Annoying thing is that the one that went is half over the bathroom sink - 4-5 hours later and even if the glass hadn't got me, with the noise I would have filled my shorts and ended up with the electric toothbrush up one nostril. :shock:


----------



## miles_hot (18 Jan 2010)

what size is this window? I don't really understand what CO2 means 

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## Harbo (18 Jan 2010)

We had a similar problem with a shower door exploding in the middle of the night - thankfully nobody in there at the time!
The door was a few years old and was not under any stress?

When I went to buy a replacement, the shopkeeper reckoned is was not that rare an incident, which is a bit worrying!?

Rod


----------



## matt (18 Jan 2010)

I'm guessing it should be possible to apply the film that they use on windows (and fish tanks) to stop keep the pieces together if the worse did happen.


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Jan 2010)

miles_hot":2mpfv6do said:


> what size is this window? I don't really understand what CO2 means
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Miles



Miles

http://www.discountedbuildingsupplies.c ... chart.html

shows the diff sizes\models - a CO2 is therefore 550 x 778, available in GGL (wood finish) or GGU (white polyeurathane finish).

Dibs


----------



## como (19 Jan 2010)

We had the same experience last year, the window was probably about the same age as yours.

Velux were really good about replacing it, they told us that it was a faulty batch.

I'm just glad non of my kids were beneath it when it went.


----------

